# A Talk Classical Spotify Playlist



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

This is just something I was prompted to consider by the other Spotify thread, so I have no idea whether or not this is feasible, appealing, or worthwhile, but seeing as the service has collaborative playlists, I took the liberty of creating a Talk Classical playlist (click here) which we can all edit.

I'm not sure exactly how we could go about using it, but I thought it might be an easier, more pleasant way for us Spotify users to share our listening habits and interests, as opposed to poor quality YouTube videos or .jpegs of album covers. 

So does a listening group sound like a good idea to anyone else?


----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

@ Polednice, I think it's a great idea. I'd like to participate as soon as I learn how to navigate my way around Spotify a little better{specifically, how to share links etc.}. I'm still fooling around with it, so please give me a little time, but congrats to you for coming up with the concept!


----------



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

This idea sounds very promising! But if we all put all our favourites there, the list becomes HUGE very soon, with perhaps the same piece added multiple times. It can also become messy, if we don't use some kind of order, like alphabetical order of composers, or at least lumping the works of a single composer to a single cluster.

On the other hand, this might be a GREAT way of getting to hear new music, and I support it wholeheartedly!


----------



## Aksel (Dec 3, 2010)

Sounds great! Although there is the danger of the list becoming too crowded. But a list sounds nice.


----------



## jaimsilva (Jun 1, 2011)

Same as said before: good idea; danger of the list becoming too big. Anyway I've already subscribe it, even if I don't know how to navigate (I'm new there!), but in a short time I will.


----------



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

I think I'll start with adding pieces that are A) my utmostest favouritests and B) very good recordings, to keep the list manageable. Let's also go with alphabetical order of the composers last names, shall we?


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

Regarding the list becoming too crowded, I was thinking - and this is just an idea, so feel free to shoot me down if you'd rather we did something more informal - that, instead of using the playlist as a dumping ground for our (probably many!) favourites, we instead use it as a kind of listening group.

Just as an example, I thought perhaps that, on the same day each week, we could each place _one_ piece in the list, and then everyone else has some time to listen to it and discuss it here on a thread before we rotate through new pieces the next week. That way, it keeps the list from becoming too crowded and, more importantly, overwhelming. I think the danger of it becoming too long is that then you just don't know where to start! Whereas if we pace ourselves, and put a different piece in each week, it could allow more focused listening, and facilitate discussion better.

What do you think?


----------



## World Violist (May 31, 2007)

I think this is a great idea, and the weekly rotation idea is ideal. I look forward to this.


----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

@ Polednice, As does WV, I think it's an excellent idea, in that it will serve to encourage more interaction--in real time--among the members. Count me in, once I better get the hang of using Spotify in a way in which I will then be able to share my favorites with my fellow TC members.


----------



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

So, one piece per member per week, weekly rotation and discussion? That would certainly prevent the list from becoming overcrowded. It's a good idea, but I'd like that there were no obligations: one could contribute are piece or not, listen to the other pieces or not, and take part in the discussion or not


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

Xaltotun said:


> So, one piece per member per week, weekly rotation and discussion? That would certainly prevent the list from becoming overcrowded. It's a good idea, but I'd like that there were no obligations: one could contribute are piece or not, listen to the other pieces or not, and take part in the discussion or not


Oh yes, certainly no obligations at all - people can just choose to pick and choose to do what they want, just so long as no one dumps stuff in the list, pushing it over the limit.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

I see the thread for the listening group, and I'm thinking of joining Spotify. To be reasonable and responsible I would need to do away with my Rhapsody account. Can anyone compare Spotify to Rhapsody in terms of how much is available for listening and its availability in the USA? Also does it have a decent search function compared to Rhapsody's (which is the most abysmal in the known universe)?


----------



## Aksel (Dec 3, 2010)

Weston said:


> I see the thread for the listening group, and I'm thinking of joining Spotify. To be reasonable and responsible I would need to do away with my Rhapsody account. Can anyone compare Spotify to Rhapsody in terms of how much is available for listening and its availability in the USA? Also does it have a decent search function compared to Rhapsody's (which is the most abysmal in the known universe)?


I cannot compare to this Rhapsody programme, but there is a lot of classical music on Spotify. I mean a lot. Not always the recording you're looking for (like the Rondine with Anna Moffo, but ah well), but you are sure to at least find _something_. Search is a bit strange and some composers tend to get jumbled together, like the fact that works by Mahler and Mozart seem to be written by Beethoven. It also thinks, at least last I checked, that Barenboim really is Simon Rattle. But it does work, mind you.


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

Aksel said:


> It also thinks, at least last I checked, that Barenboim really is Simon Rattle. But it does work, mind you.


That bugs me every time!!

If you take a few minutes to explore the possible search functions, you can also specify things such as "all releases by X label from years Y-Z" and similar things with composers etc. I would say that Spotify's classical collection is unrivalled with the exception of the Naxos Music Library. Using both those together (I use a university subscription for the latter), I have always found what I'm looking for.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

This is an awesome idea. If we had spotify in Korea, I'd sign up just to do this with you guys.


----------



## jaimsilva (Jun 1, 2011)

*No more spotify for me*

Unfortunatly I can't get Spotify again


----------



## Air (Jul 19, 2008)

Someone send me an invite to Spotify so I can join the Talk Classical playlist! PM me - you'll be my favorite person in the world, I guarantee you.


----------



## GoneBaroque (Jun 16, 2011)

@Polednice, I think the idea of those interested posting one piece on a specified day each week is excellent. We would then have a week to listen and expand our horizons before the pieces were removed to make room for the next one. I looked at the TC playlist and must fid time to listed to the Orthodox Vespers, the Rimsky-Korsakov and the pieces by Geirr Tveitt. This is what I like, making new discoveries. I am so happy I found this Forum and Spotify. When do we start the program?


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

GoneBaroque said:


> @Polednice, I think the idea of those interested posting one piece on a specified day each week is excellent. We would then have a week to listen and expand our horizons before the pieces were removed to make room for the next one. I looked at the TC playlist and must fid time to listed to the Orthodox Vespers, the Rimsky-Korsakov and the pieces by Geirr Tveitt. This is what I like, making new discoveries. I am so happy I found this Forum and Spotify. When do we start the program?


If you head over to this thread - which has been a little quiet - there has already been a bit of discussion about the pieces on the playlist so far. I've been a bit slack myself because I haven't been feeling too well, but I suppose I don't need to rotate my pieces yet as you want the chance to hear them.  I'm not quite sure yet about the organisation of threads and timing, but I think the most important thing is just making sure that each member has only one selection in the playlist at a time.


----------



## GoneBaroque (Jun 16, 2011)

Polednice, Thank you for your response. Hope you are feeling better. I had not seen the other thread and have subscribed to it. Your idea of each member having one posting at a time makes sense, otherwise the list could become unwieldy.


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

Here is the list!


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

just added: Dvorák: B.150 Romantické kusy (Romantic Pieces) Op.75


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

Just added:

Berwald: Duo for Cello and Piano in Bb

Artists	
Bengt-Ake Lundin


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

Just added:

*Berwald: Violin Concerto in C#-, Op.2
Arve Tellefsen, violin*

*Berwald: Piano Concerto No.1 in D
Piano: Marian Migdal*

Artists	
Ulf Björlin/Royal Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

I am just adding now. Is there some rules? (I struggle with reading some times).


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

I think it's probably better if we forget the rules and just add as we wish.


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

OK!.........


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

I have just added this work:

Work 
Aho: Quintet For Flute, Oboe, Violin, Viola And Cello

Artists	
Sinfonia Lahti Chamber Ensemble

Wonderful, intense and enjoyable work.
Very well performed, and the sound is quite good.


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

I am adding this:

Schubert: Piano Trio No.1 in Bb, D.898, Op.99


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

Adding:

Albéniz: Suite española No.1, Op.47

A lot is removed! Is there a reason for that?


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

oskaar said:


> Adding:
> 
> Albéniz: Suite española No.1, Op.47
> 
> A lot is removed! Is there a reason for that?


I haven't kept track of everything that's been on there recently, but anyone with the link to the playlist (so anyone who has seen this thread) is able to add and remove any tracks they wish. Wasn't me!!!


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

Hehe, I was only surprised. My vague memory was that it was bigger. But I can be mistaken.


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

I am adding Abe:

Album:

Marimba d' amore


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

I am adding:
Berlioz: Symphonie fantastique: Épisode de la vie d'une artiste, Op.14

Artists	
Orchestre Symphonique de Montreal
Charles Dutoit


----------



## Air (Jul 19, 2008)

I added Villa-Lobos's _Quarteto simbólico_ for flute, alto saxophone, harp, celesta and female voices.

Have a listen to this luminous, rarely heard work!


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

Added Emil Gilels

Beethoven, the piano sonatas.

Best cycle I have found so far.


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

Added enescu: *Enescu: String Quartet No.1 in Eb, Op.22, No.1*

Artists	
Quatuor Ad Libitum


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

Added Enescu: *Enescu: Cello Sonata No.1 in F-, Op.26, No.1*

Artists	
Rebecca Rust
David Apter




http://www.amazon.com/ENESCU-Cello-...9IJE/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1315227092&sr=8-1


----------



## mojo (Dec 16, 2012)

PLEASE Help With Opera Playlist

Good Afternoon all.

Assuming that I can copy and paste - or add an attachment to this (I am new to this sort of thing) - I wonder if You might help me, while the stores won't; they just want to sell.

I am a male, 56 years of age in Canada. I am visually impaired and have Cancer. As a result, I spend a great deal of time in Hospitals or restricted to bed rest.

I have recently fallen in love with Opera (I have always been addicted to Music; opera finally found me). I have already accumulated a substantial Opera Collection - although many that I want I can't find and money is a real issue.

I wish I had so many more Operas (and some obscure/unique ones)...even if only in an mp3 format. I don't like excerpts, Aria highlights, etc. I like complete Operas and Operettas.

I live on a disability income and have already devoted far more than I can really afford; in fact, another $200 just today. We all know Classical costs so much more than most genres; but, in Canada, it is even worse.

I have another major Surgery in the new year and will be hospitalized for an extensive period. Here is my issue and request as I am new to Opera: As I will be laid up, I want to put all of my Operas on an ipod or two for the Hospital; however, I want to put them in a logical sequence (I understand that this is a subjective endeavor, but I really am lost).

I don't want them strictly alphabetized obviously, nor is chronology necessarily a must.

I want to put them in some sort of order that is mellifluous. Where back to back on a Playlist, they flow in style and character. I have some from most genres (and as I said am missing many I would like; but, hopefully, I will eventually obtain all somehow). So, this may be a difficult request.

I have spent a great deal and when I ask the store(s) they say that they haven`t the time to organize my list despite the fact that I have spent so much money with them. The days of service are long gone my friends.

I am very anxious to resolve this for two reasons: I don`t care about TV ... but, I must have beautiful music. In most genres, I know how to mix and match - in Opera, I truly don't - I am a learning novice. I suppose I could just clump each Composer together, but that isn`t necessarily the most beautiful way. It certainly doesn't create the mood or atmosphere one needs when laid up - in my humble opinion.

I want to do this pre-Surgery so I am set for a long and difficult period without my stereo.

Then, I want to move on and do the same for Classical music - another relatively new love.

If anyone is willing to help (it is a long list of what I have - currently alphabetized for ease in a Word Document), PLEASE let me know. I need the help and in fairly short order. This group is a fortunate find as I have read many forums and there seem to be a lot of very knowledgeable people here.

If you prefer the attachment (probably the easiest way) list, please email me with your name and email and I will VERY happily send it.

My email is:

[email protected]

Please, I really need this help and advice and am running out of time. (I wish I knew of this site sooner.)
I see a lot of people on here with lengthy and articulate work. I would be so appreciative for the guidance.

I thank you SO VERY MUCH in advance, for your compassion and assistance.

Mojo


----------

